#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Text pasted into a no-wrap table still wraps

## keris

I have a blank Word 2007 document and an Excel 2007 document that contains data.  The Excel document has been formatted so the font is a certain size, the cells don't wrap, the columns are certain widths, etc.

I want to select a certain range of cells in Excel, copy them, and paste into Word so that the formatting is retained: font size, no wrapping, column widths, etc.

When I use the default paste (which in this case is "paste as HTML"), the resulting table looks great, except...the text wraps.  When I look at the table properties, wrapping is not even selected!  

I get the same problem when I try pasting as RTF instead.  I don't want to paste as an Excel object or as a picture, because those options truncate the object if there are too many rows to fit on the Word page.  I don't want to set this up as a mail merge instead, because I'll eventually be pulling data from multiple source documents.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks.

----------


## snb

No, but 'fixed column width' is.
What else can text do in a fixed column ?

----------


## keris

I'd like it to display only as much text as will fit on one line within the width of the cell, like Excel does when wrapping is turned off.  Hoping it's possible...

Edited to add:  I suppose I could fix the rows at a certain height!

----------


## snb

A cell in a Word Table is quite another matter than a cell in a sheet of Excel. Tables in Word are not being disigned not to show text.

----------


## macropod

> I'd like it to display only as much text as will fit on one line within the width of the cell, like Excel does when wrapping is turned off.



When text wrapping is turned off in Excel, the text spills over into as many following cells as it can, depending on what's in the affected cells, until the whole string is displayed. In Word, that could result in text simply sippling ove the margins and off the page ...

----------

